# Tool holder for a milling machine.



## Brent H (Aug 19, 2019)

I built this tool holder for my Bridgeport mill.  They sell one that holds R8 collets but my mill is a less popular Erikson QC 30 that came out in the early 80’s. 

The mill came used to me so the QC nut (quick change) is missing.  A new one is some crazy price and I could spend the money on more tooling. My mill has a draw bar and uses any QC30 or NMTB 30 type tool holders.  It will also handle ISO30 if I make a metric draw bar. 

Essentially just a nice piece of Baltic Birch with 1-1/4” holes placed around.  I will use this as a template to make an aluminium plate later on.  










In case anyone is interested in the hammer/drawbar wrench it is made from a 3/4” impact socket and a steel handle with a press fit brass head.  It works great to release the draw bar and to also tap work to seat it in the vice etc.  










The blue/red thing in the hammer pic background is a mist coolant unit I bought cheap off amazon.  Going to make up a mist coolant unit


----------



## Tom O (Aug 19, 2019)

You could try using 3d printer nozzles for the mister.


----------

